# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  quivalent .htaccess sous IIS

## jumbay

Salut,

mon site est hberg sur un serveur windows qui tournoi avec IIS.

J'aimerais pouvoir personnalis mes pages d'erreur 404 par example, mais je ne sais pas du tout comment on fait. Avec Apache un petit fichier .htaccess et c'est fini, mais l sous IIS je ne trouve pas comment faire.

Dans l'interface d'administration (interface Plesk), j'ai une option  cocher pour personnalis mes erreurs, mais a s'arrte l.

Si quelqu'un peut me dire quel fichier remplace le fichier .htaccess pour a.


Merci d'avance

----------


## cubitus91

Salut ,
Tu as pas de fichier htaccess , mais tu peux configurer directement tes diffrentes pages d erreur sur la console d administration de IIS. Dans l onglet messages d erreur simplifi mais tu ne dois pas avoir accs  cette console ?

----------


## jumbay

Non je n'ai pas accs  a, j'ai juste accs  mon interface Plesk dans laquelle lorsque je vais dans la configuration de ASP.NET j'ai un menu droulant qui me propose : Mode d'erreur personnalis :
- ON
- OFF
- RemoteOnly

C'est le seul endroit qui parle d'erreur....

Mais n'y a t-il pas un fichier qui remplacerait le .htaccess pour IIS ?


Car comme je n'ai pas accs au serveur, a veut dire que sous IIS soit on est super admin est on peut faire un site sympa soit on ne peut pas ?


Je prfre Apache (mais comme on me file mon hbergement gratos, je ne vais pas raler) !

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
En ASP.NET 


```

```

Permet de modifier la page en cas d erreur excution de ton code ASP.NET



```

```

 
sinon tu peux configur tes pages d erreur dans le fichier WebConfig comme ce ci :


```

```

 
Tiens voila plus d info
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/h0hfz6fc.aspx


Cdt

----------


## jumbay

Merci bien de ta rponse.

Mais je le trouve ou ce fichier WebConfig ?

J'ai cherch et pas trouv. 
Si c'est un fichier que je dois crer moi mme, il n'a pas d'extension ? je le place o dans mon site ? dans chaque fichier (ca serait un peu lourd a) ?

Sinon voici les fichiers que j'ai par dfaut sur mon ftp :


Dans le dossier error_docs, il y a plein de fichiers qui ont l'air d'tre des erreurs personnaliss, mais quand je les modifie, rien ne se passe et ce ne sont pas ces fichiers qui sont appels lors d'erreurs 404 ou autre.


Merci encore pour ta rponse

----------


## cubitus91

Ton web.config tu dois le mettre  la racine de ton site Internet.
Sous VS2005 tu peux ajouter directement un fichier web.config.

Cdt

----------


## jumbay

Salut,

J'ai essai les examples que tu m'a donn ainsi que les examples de miscrosoft, mais cela ne marche que si j'affiche la page web.config, si j'affiche une page qui n'existe pas, j'ai toujours la mme erreur :s.

J'ai plac le fichier  la racine de mon rpertoire httpdocs (je ne peux pas le mettre dans les rpertoires au dessus, je n'ai pas accs).


PS : dans ta signature => mets et non mais  :;):

----------


## cubitus91

Salut,
tiens vas voir sur le site de plesk y a la rponse  ce que tu demande !
http://download1.swsoft.com/Plesk/Pl...uide/24891.htm

Cdt

----------

